# What Would you Buy?



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so I was out looking for a holster for my big old 686 today. I hit seven stores and finally came to the conclusion that I will need to order a holster for this thing. One sales person even almost fell over in a fit of laughter when I asked him if they had a holster that would fit it (he also said there isn't a holster in existance for this gun which I know for a fact is bull). 

I need something reasonably priced, open carry, I am hoping for black. I already have a soft nylon holster and it is horrible. I'd take a molded nylon, though, they seem to do ok for what I am using it for. Nothing fancy, I only carry it at work. And it can't be outrageously priced, I'm paid by the hour and just enough to make my bills, so any holster will break the bank. I'd just like to take as little time as possible getting it back. 

I'll stick to the nylon if I have to, but the sights catch on it so it isn't a smooth draw (actually, it's pretty tough getting it out which sort of defeats the purpose), and the holster moves around too much. It's real flimsy, I can actually almost spin the holster completely up-side-down without an issue. But I cannot pay for a $200 holster, either. I know less expensive ones exist. Where do you guys usually get holsters for larger barreled guns?

Facts: the gun is an S&W 686 with a 6" barrel. Adjustable sights. Seems to be fairly content with any holster, but I'm not. :smt082


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

have you looked at the bianchi accumold holsters? (sorry mike) i have a couple for the guns i take in the field, i prefer nylon over leather in the woods. the accumold holsters seem to do good for me. i think they normally run around $30 at the local stores around here, but i can't say i've ever looked for one to fit a sw686.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I use a Don Hume #171OT for most of my carry. They have one for the 586/686. this is a pancake type holster, without the safety strap. There is the same holster available with the strap if you desire that feature, I don't.

Don Hume holsters are second to none, better than most, and economically priced.

I've carried both my 4" 586 and my 2 1/2" Model 19 in the same model (#171OT) and they are, in my opinion superior to anything else I've found.

Bob Wright


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anyone carry a 6" from the hip? How do you protect your barrel when you're sitting? It would seem that the barrel would scrape against something whenever you sit. I've only done the shoulder holster thing with 6".

It sounds like a good excuse to make a 4" 686 your next purchase though.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Bob, I can't seem to find that holster. I did check out Don Hume before because a customer of mine showed me his J.I.T. Slide, it just isn't a very safe way to carry the gun, IMO. But I like it anyway.

Revolver, I dunno, I may be a freak. LOL! Sitting isn't really an issue. I'm not allowed to sit down at work and when I'm in the car it becomes a purse gun (yes, my purse is giant sized, so it fits perfectly) because it is easier to get to that way. That's another issue I have with getting a holster for it. I don't plan on carrying this gun forever. I didn't buy it with the intention of carrying it, but when my Sig crapped out on me the 686 was next in line. I was left with that and my Bersa T380, and carrying my T380 as my main weapon... well, :anim_lol: My boss had suggested it and I told him I'd rather sling my K31 to my back and carry that for 11 hours a day. 

big dutchman, the accumold is actually the one I originally wanted but it doesn't seem to come in a size for my gun. 

I've found a few sweet ones online recently. There is actually a company that makes a drop leg holster for it! Why anyone would carry this thing in a drop leg holster is beyond me, but there it was.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I beg your pardon, it is the H721 OT. Go to "Concealment Holsters" and type in your gun model. The illustration is for an auto, though it is available for the 586/586 as well.

Bob Wright


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Found it this time! I like that. I actually have a top three to choose from now and that's on it. Thanks!


----------

